

Peek: An Email device - shailesh
http://www.getpeek.com/aboutpeek.htm

======
Dobbs
Blackberry: An email device. (and it makes phone calls). Also at $19.99 a
month you might as well just add a data plan to your phone service with a
blackberry.

~~~
shailesh
Agreed. I liked the way the product conception was laid out.

